# ALWAYS REFRESHING



## fubar57 (Dec 23, 2015)

Starting late last night, whenever I went to a page, it kept refreshing. Couldn't post a couple of times. Still doing it this A.M.. As you can see, I have two other tabs open and no problem...







The one on the right is still refreshing as I type this, about 5min. after the capture.



Geo


----------



## Wurger (Dec 23, 2015)

While the refreshing icon is running , please pay your attention to what is written in the line in the bottom , left corner of your screen.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 23, 2015)

Is this what you are referring to Wojtek?








Geo

Edit. this was running after I posted...


----------



## Wurger (Dec 23, 2015)

Yes exactly it is there ... which one of these above you get?


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 23, 2015)

Right now it's the top one.



Geo

And after I posted this I got "Read ww2aircraft.net"


----------



## Wurger (Dec 23, 2015)

Undoubtedly the first one is the reason for the still working icon. The Skimresources.com is part of Skimlinks — a service that helps online publishers earn money. In other words advertisement. Either you may clear your browser cache and the browsing history or you may click the icon for refreshing while it's running. It should stop the data transferring.






BTW.. I would check on adware on your computer


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 23, 2015)

History cleared..


Geo


----------



## Wurger (Dec 23, 2015)

Here the location of the refreshing icon ...


----------

